# Parging Costs/techniques



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Guys,

Just curious what you add to your bids (per sq. ft?) when you parge/waterproof block. Also what technique do you use? In the past I have just parged little block jobs with a couple coats of type n or s mortar...but in reality haven't done much of it at all. I am now doing a bid for 220' block wall and this guy wants a price to parge the whole thing which is just one option the other option being fig vine, and I wish I could stucco brick as he might jump for something like that as well. 

Anyway,
Thanks,
Tim


----------

